# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Hashashi

## _MarTini_

Kur ishim te vegjel 
Loznim me kacole 
E pinim hashashin 
Me shishe koka _kole 
Babi e mori vesh 
Na coi ne polici 
Atje na thane 
Hashashin mos e pij .
Ne nje nate te erret 
Na ndoqi policia 
Ne te pergjumur 
U fshehem tek komshija.
Dhe tani o shokte e mi 
E dini kush eshte varianti....??? 
E pime hashashin me tubo impjanti.

----------


## safinator

Shume e bukur poezia.
Duhet ta kishin vene ne Requiem for a Dream

----------

